# 2006 Chevy C4500



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Just got my new/used dump truck today! C4500, DMax, with a New 11 foot 2 way dump bed. Its only 2wd but oh well. I have never seen one of these beds in person before, Its pretty cool. It dumps like a regular dump truck but then dumps also on the drivers side. Not sure what I will use that for but its cool either way! I will post more pics tomorrow!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. I you going to plow with it?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep! Thats the game plan plow and salt. Thinking about running the SP2400 again and im thinking 9.5V plow. Not sure which one to go with. It will either be Western or Snow Dogg.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How many yard spreader is that?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Mike I like the truck. Should work well even 2wd. I have a 6500 with 10' Boss, no problems.

The salter is a tailgate model.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

mercer_me;1106943 said:


> How many yard spreader is that?


Its the replacement tailgate spreader that snow ex makes. Its not very nice but its what I have and I really should try to get another year out of it. LOL!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

cet;1106946 said:


> Mike I like the truck. Should work well even 2wd. I have a 6500 with 10" Boss, no problems.
> 
> The salter is a tailgate model.


Thanks! Thats what I keep hearing about them.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

cet;1106946 said:


> The salter is a tailgate model.





Mike S;1106950 said:


> Its the replacement tailgate spreader that snow ex makes. Its not very nice but its what I have and I really should try to get another year out of it. LOL!


Oh that should work pretty good. I know a guy with a GMC 5500 with a tailgate spreader and it works pretty good. I think he puts about 5 or 6 yards on but, I'm not sure.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats kind of what im going to be doing also. Easy to over load so I cant promise that there will not be more put on it. LOL!!


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

The side dump's work great for filling trenches with gravel and rock etc


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike S;1107064 said:


> Thats kind of what im going to be doing also. Easy to over load so I cant promise that there will not be more put on it. LOL!!


I have never sean a weigh wagon stop a plow truck during a snow storm any ways.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike S;1106936 said:


> Yep! Thats the game plan plow and salt. Thinking about running the SP2400 again and im thinking 9.5V plow. Not sure which one to go with. It will either be Western or Snow Dogg.


Check out the new sp2200 under-tailgate spreader. That way you can still use the tailgate to dump remaining salt out. I just bought one for my F550 and its made sweet! Jim at Equipment Specialists smoked every deal I found and that was even shipped from Virginia. Good luck sweet set-up!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice truck! I'd like to get one someday hha!! dreaming


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

ff610;1107543 said:


> Check out the new sp2200 under-tailgate spreader. That way you can still use the tailgate to dump remaining salt out. I just bought one for my F550 and its made sweet! Jim at Equipment Specialists smoked every deal I found and that was even shipped from Virginia. Good luck sweet set-up!


I checked out that spreader at the MGIA snow show. Im interested on how it works, Let us know and post pics of it!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

cubanb343;1107738 said:


> Nice truck! I'd like to get one someday hha!! dreaming


Thanks! I will post more pics tomorrow. I was busy making changes on the truck today and forgot to take more pics.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

what was the price of the 4500 if I could ask?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

blowerman;1107971 said:


> what was the price of the 4500 if I could ask?


$22,000 out the door. Not the best deal but it was the best deal I could find that was in that good of shape local with a brand new bed.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

side dump is for the guy tailgating you than trys to pass on your left:laughing:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

gkm;1107977 said:


> side dump is for the guy tailgating you than trys to pass on your left:laughing:


Ya! That side dump option is crazy! I had every one in town talking about it today. I couldnt tell you how many time I had to show how it works. I didnt get anything done today people just kept on stopping by. Its pretty crazy!


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

interested to see the side dump! how many miles on the truck?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice! That truck would look great in my fleet


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

I know its a PITA compared to the under tailgate, but with that truck you are better off putting a V box in it and saving you dump body from the salt! The reason is that you need as much weight as possible in that entry level medium duty since it is only 2WD. My uncle (twp. driver/hwy driver) told me that when I was looking at buying one. He is trained on them with the tailgate and the V box and he said he'd jump in one with the V in it over the tailgate spreader. It makes more sense money and weight wise to go with below TGS.... BUT think about when you are empty and going back to reload.... I see problems!!!

Don't put the 9' 2" V or VXT on it! It won't hold up and you are wasting a medium duty. Get a big reliable straight blade if you are mainly gonna do big lots/private roads. If you still want a V boss makes a 10' V for medium duty dump trucks.... 

Let me warn you, any boss dealer will say that the 9 ft V will work, because it will, But it will be money in there pocket when they sell you another or all of the components you go through on it. Just get the Municipality quality 10' for it!!!! I don't use boss (have though)...but I use SnowDogg and it is the same story. Just go with a plow that is made for the truck..... I have a 9.5 V going on my F250!!!! you can get more on that 2wd medium duty.

Love the kodiak style...shame they stopped making it. Good luck to ya!!


----------



## as81808 (Nov 25, 2008)

agree, dont run anything under a 10 foot blade on that truck when u make a windrow and it falls back on the area the tire wont clear and youll be stuck doesnt matter how much weight u have i own a 05 c4500 and have been there and its a pita


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dope truck, lets see some more pics when you get the plow mounted.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I was looking at the snow dogg cm blade also. I would love to run the heavier blades but I dont like the uni mount setup on the western heavy weight plow so thats out of the question. The western pro plus 9 foot looks really good with a set of wings on it but for the price of that setup you could buy what ever plow you want! LOL! I like having options on what ever setup i go to so that kind of why I was steering towards a V. My last setup had a Blizzard 810 on it and I loved it, so I dont think I could go back to just a straight blade. I would go with a 8611 but our dealer is not very good about suporting what they sell. What ever setup I go to will have wings though. So you guys dont think the V is the way to go?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Mike S;1108893 said:


> Thanks for the input. I was looking at the snow dogg cm blade also. I would love to run the heavier blades but I dont like the uni mount setup on the western heavy weight plow so thats out of the question. The western pro plus 9 foot looks really good with a set of wings on it but for the price of that setup you could buy what ever plow you want! LOL! I like having options on what ever setup i go to so that kind of why I was steering towards a V. My last setup had a Blizzard 810 on it and I loved it, so I dont think I could go back to just a straight blade. I would go with a 8611 but our dealer is not very good about suporting what they sell. What ever setup I go to will have wings though. So you guys dont think the V is the way to go?


Not necessarily... the issue with commercial duty stuff is that stuff DOES BREAK... it will! It's just when and can you service it. Dealer service is nice and all so that you don't miss the next weeks snow event... But you have to think about your customers right then and there... Are you still going to have them if you go down with this rig? If you don't get it fixed before they get there and get their socks wet it won't matter....

I would suggest a straight blade because the plow is 100 yrs of hydraulic test and tune. The schematics are easier to read by thousand-fold on a straight than a V.... So if you have to service it yourself, without someone with a degree in hydraulics/hydronic engineering.... Well good luck.... If you have the V, and can do PM on it and have a back up plan then it will work. If not you will save a lot of money with the straight blade setup.

And as far as those overpriced red plows go  (no he didn't!) (>yes I did) get something that is reliable, built for the application, and is easy enough on the wallet to have a backup plan! That is why I went SD and that is why I was Meyer (might go back just because of my legacy with them...and I like the yellow...) Just remember you guys, that plow preference is all on you... I have only ever had one customer ask me about my plow... and they asked if I had a V because the other guy got it done so quickly with a V than the guy before that with a "normal" plow.... So they don't care.... It is only us... And is that WANT for a certain item really applicable to be added as an expense to you customers?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

You will love it!! As long as its loaded you'll never have traction issues!


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

You will love that truck, just make sure you have good tires and weight on the back, I agree with who ever said to go with the v-box for the reason that you will need the weight for traction when your empty. I used to drive an 03 4500 2wd every once in a wile, it had a 5 yard monroe v-box and a 9ft fisher MC, the sander was a little overkill but you couldn't get it stuck as long as it had good tires. The truck with out a doubt needs a plow bigger than 9ft, personally I would go with a 10. Googd luck and enjoy!


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice truck! Seems like a good deal!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mike S;1108893 said:


> Thanks for the input. I was looking at the snow dogg cm blade also. I would love to run the heavier blades but I dont like the uni mount setup on the western heavy weight plow so thats out of the question. The western pro plus 9 foot looks really good with a set of wings on it but for the price of that setup you could buy what ever plow you want! LOL! I like having options on what ever setup i go to so that kind of why I was steering towards a V. My last setup had a Blizzard 810 on it and I loved it, so I dont think I could go back to just a straight blade. I would go with a 8611 but our dealer is not very good about suporting what they sell. What ever setup I go to will have wings though. So you guys dont think the V is the way to go?


Nice truck Mike. Put a real plow on it. That is what you told me to do. lol :laughing:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Young Pup;1109641 said:


> Nice truck Mike. Put a real plow on it. That is what you told me to do. lol :laughing:


I know but sorry No more MEYER plows for me as long as im alive..... LOL!!!! I had to give you a hard time! Shawn told me to!!!!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mike S;1108893 said:


> What ever setup I go to will have wings though. So you guys dont think the V is the way to go?


Well then buy the 8611 and order up a set of Danger wings from Erie


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Grassman09;1109904 said:


> Well then buy the 8611 and order up a set of Danger wings from Erie


That would be great if I had a decent dealer. After running the 810 and the 8611 for a few years I figured out that I really dont need a blade that less then 9 feet wide so I dont really need that option.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice truck, just bought one similar.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mike S;1109901 said:


> I know but sorry No more MEYER plows for me as long as im alive..... LOL!!!! I had to give you a hard time! Shawn told me to!!!!


I just happen to have 2 Meyer HM-10's left and I'd sell you one real CHEAP if you change your mind on running a Meyer. They are for trucks with the 17,000lb-26,000lb gvwr. I have pics of one on my profile. Totally redone, paint, rams, springs, 3/4" steel cutting edge backed with a 3/4" carbide cutting edge. I'm not a Meyer fan either, but I will say this. That HM-10 is the only plow I have seen that scrapes cleaner than my 810's. Let me know if your interested. I need the space they are taking up.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Grassman09;1109904 said:


> Well then buy the 8611 and order up a set of Danger wings from Erie


and wait over a year for the wings and then get told...we aren't making them anymore this year we have too much snow.:realmad:


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

The side dump is used alot by landscapers. It works great for pulling up along a curb and dumping along a property. The biggest advantages with these types of dump beds are that they allow rapid unloading. They claim the side dumps wont tip like an end-dump, but I've never had any issues with an end-dump wanting to tip.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

purpleranger519;1109944 said:


> and wait over a year for the wings and then get told...we aren't making them anymore this year we have too much snow.:realmad:


Oh so you know that story too huh.. :laughing: I never ordered but I did try to order something and was given the run around. I understand they are busy ppl. But....


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice truck a buddy of mine has 5500 2wd with a fisher stainless 10ft Vee works very well


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Grassman09;1110119 said:


> Oh so you know that story too huh.. :laughing: I never ordered but I did try to order something and was given the run around. I understand they are busy ppl. But....


They did me a favor by blowing me off anyway. i went and made my own, and a bunch more when I figured it only cost me about $45 per set to make.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Grassman09;1110119 said:


> Oh so you know that story too huh.. :laughing: I never ordered but I did try to order something and was given the run around. I understand they are busy ppl. But....


no one wants your $


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mike S;1109901 said:


> I know but sorry No more MEYER plows for me as long as im alive..... LOL!!!! I had to give you a hard time! Shawn told me to!!!!


I know, I need to make a decision soon.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

*More Pics!*

Sorry Ive promissed more pics and hadnt posted them. Here are two more. I should be able to get more tomorrow. As far as the plow goes, a Snow Dogg EX90 with wings was ordered for it.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

purpleranger519;1109942 said:


> I just happen to have 2 Meyer HM-10's left and I'd sell you one real CHEAP if you change your mind on running a Meyer. They are for trucks with the 17,000lb-26,000lb gvwr. I have pics of one on my profile. Totally redone, paint, rams, springs, 3/4" steel cutting edge backed with a 3/4" carbide cutting edge. I'm not a Meyer fan either, but I will say this. That HM-10 is the only plow I have seen that scrapes cleaner than my 810's. Let me know if your interested. I need the space they are taking up.


Hey How much is real cheap?? I have an '05 c4500 2wd I'd like to throw a plow on. [email protected]


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

I know what you mean how you cant get anything done!
sometimes i pull the trailer with my personal/ toy truck (C4500)
It doesnt have a dump body on it just a regular tailgate box..
So it looks BA! 
Everyone stops me tellin me how good/BA it looks! 
Didnt need another Dump truck!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Snow Dogg huh. I was wondering about those plows. PM with any information you have on them if you will Mike. 

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok will do! I will let you check it out next week.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

purpleranger519;1110198 said:


> They did me a favor by blowing me off anyway. i went and made my own, and a bunch more when I figured it only cost me about $45 per set to make.


Thats a bonus. Why pay more.



bugthug;1110452 said:


> no one wants your $


Yea


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Those danger wings look really nice but sounds like no one can get them.


----------



## titan_landscape (Nov 12, 2010)

nice dump , right color too


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mike S;1112469 said:


> Those danger wings look really nice but sounds like no one can get them.


Sure you can....I've got 1 set I haven't used yet that I made.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Took a few more pics. I finally got the blade for the truck Snow Dogg EX90 with the Snow Dogg Wings. What a nice setup! My friend and I got one for him too its a EX75 with the wings. We installed it on his Excursion today and after that we installed the mount on mine, wiring tomorrow. It was not bad at all to install. Only had to minor set backs so far one was a Ford related problem and the other was the mount for my truck. The problem we had on mine was the mount is for the 4x4 and the 2x4 so a big both sides of the mount had to be cut down a little, 8 inches or so. No big deal though.


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice set up. Buddy of mine has same truck and put in 6 yards of salt no problem


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

The Blizzard 8611pp would be a good choice also. Here is the link to our International 4700. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87614&highlight=international+4700lp


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

DaytonBioLawns;1108903 said:


> Not necessarily... the issue with commercial duty stuff is that stuff DOES BREAK... it will! It's just when and can you service it. Dealer service is nice and all so that you don't miss the next weeks snow event... But you have to think about your customers right then and there... Are you still going to have them if you go down with this rig? If you don't get it fixed before they get there and get their socks wet it won't matter....
> 
> I would suggest a straight blade because the plow is 100 yrs of hydraulic test and tune. The schematics are easier to read by thousand-fold on a straight than a V.... So if you have to service it yourself, without someone with a degree in hydraulics/hydronic engineering.... Well good luck.... If you have the V, and can do PM on it and have a back up plan then it will work. If not you will save a lot of money with the straight blade setup.
> 
> And as far as those overpriced red plows go  (no he didn't!) (>yes I did) get something that is reliable, built for the application, and is easy enough on the wallet to have a backup plan! That is why I went SD and that is why I was Meyer (might go back just because of my legacy with them...and I like the yellow...) Just remember you guys, that plow preference is all on you... I have only ever had one customer ask me about my plow... and they asked if I had a V because the other guy got it done so quickly with a V than the guy before that with a "normal" plow.... So they don't care.... It is only us... And is that WANT for a certain item really applicable to be added as an expense to you customers?


GMAFB. This post is so full of inaccurate information, I don't even know where to start.

Nice truck OP. One of the few GM trucks I can say I would own. Take the advice and go with the 10 ft. blade though.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

MDSP;1126728 said:


> The Blizzard 8611pp would be a good choice also. Here is the link to our International 4700. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87614&highlight=international+4700lp


Like I said earlier, Blizzard is nice, I had a few of them 810's and a 8611 but we dont have dealer of any value! No Dealer Support= No Blizzard for me. 
Very nice setup you got there!!!!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1126743 said:


> GMAFB. This post is so full of inaccurate information, I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Nice truck OP. One of the few GM trucks I can say I would own. Take the advice and go with the 10 ft. blade though.


I guess you missed the last post I made. EX90 is what I buoght. And like I said before having the wings is more important to me then having just a 10 foot straight blade besides its a little to late for that now.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Mike S;1126874 said:


> I guess you missed the last post I made. EX90 is what I buoght. And like I said before having the wings is more important to me then having just a 10 foot straight blade besides its a little to late for that now.


The blade looks nice man! The CM-10 might have been better for the application, but really I don't think it will be that big of a difference. As long as the EX90 is built tough enough (and knowing Buyers it is) you will be fine. It looks really good.

That truck is my favorite, and the SD is gonna look killer on it! Too bad they stopped production on it... You should keep some extra lines and emergency jacks (which you should already have on that truck) with you just in case. Those plows are pretty easy to fix and troubleshoot. The valve train (I.E. the succession of valves) on the SD straight plows is a bullet-proof design. Early in my other post I was referring to the VX series when I was talking about hard to trouble shoot/fix (in comparison). I bet you could do the work on that thing yourself, and that stainless with heavy frame isn't ever gonna give you a problem... So the way I see it... Your truck/plow combo is gonna be killer.

Whoever said my post was inaccurate? lol just look at the spec sheets for the VX and compare it to the EX series.... And if you dare mess with something as finicky as those lil red plows that everyone is hooked on in Central Ohio you can see some problems... Now I was only looking at that from an engineering prospective though... (sorry if I rag on you western/boss/hiniker guys out there... its only natural :waving: for us here! and we are only full of our yellow and stainless plows here... so you know I like to hand out crap ... haha)


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike S;1126874 said:


> I guess you missed the last post I made. EX90 is what I buoght. And like I said before having the wings is more important to me then having just a 10 foot straight blade besides its a little to late for that now.


Oh well. Nice blade and nice truck anyway.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

DaytonBioLawns;1127005 said:


> The blade looks nice man! The CM-10 might have been better for the application, but really I don't think it will be that big of a difference. As long as the EX90 is built tough enough (and knowing Buyers it is) you will be fine. It looks really good.
> 
> That truck is my favorite, and the SD is gonna look killer on it! Too bad they stopped production on it... You should keep some extra lines and emergency jacks (which you should already have on that truck) with you just in case. Those plows are pretty easy to fix and troubleshoot. The valve train (I.E. the succession of valves) on the SD straight plows is a bullet-proof design. Early in my other post I was referring to the VX series when I was talking about hard to trouble shoot/fix (in comparison). I bet you could do the work on that thing yourself, and that stainless with heavy frame isn't ever gonna give you a problem... So the way I see it... Your truck/plow combo is gonna be killer.
> 
> Whoever said my post was inaccurate? lol just look at the spec sheets for the VX and compare it to the EX series.... And if you dare mess with something as finicky as those lil red plows that everyone is hooked on in Central Ohio you can see some problems... Now I was only looking at that from an engineering prospective though... (sorry if I rag on you western/boss/hiniker guys out there... its only natural :waving: for us here! and we are only full of our yellow and stainless plows here... so you know I like to hand out crap ... haha)


I used to have a HM10 and it was not as well built as this one is!!! LOL! Thanks for the comments! So far I got every thing installed the way it should be and really took my time so that it looked good clean and easy to get to. Well the blade works great but the lights dont work at all. Called the dealer and I tried and went over every thing they said to and the still dont work. The dealer is puzzeled, me too!!! checked and re checked every thing several times. I think the adapter harness is the wrong one but they keep telling me its the right one. There is a reverse ground adjustment that they told me to try like in the manual but that didnt do anything either..... I wish they would just tell you which trucks get that and which one dont. I dont know if I should be in the reverse ground mode or not to try trouble shooting..... Oh well guess I will figure this one out some how.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1127398 said:


> Oh well. Nice blade and nice truck anyway.


Thanks! Sorry I didnt mean to sound like an [email protected]@!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike S;1127975 said:


> Thanks! Sorry I didnt mean to sound like an [email protected]@!


Don't worry about it. It didn't come off that way at all. Have fun with the new truck!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I have one of those to C5500........nothing but trouble!
Brakes in particular, make sure you keep them clean after winter!
ABS Sensors are an issue too....
Would say by far the most expensive truck I have to maintain.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike S;1106936 said:


> Yep! Thats the game plan plow and salt. Thinking about running the SP2400 again and im thinking 9.5V plow. Not sure which one to go with. It will either be Western or Snow Dogg.


I think Western would be your best choice. I don't think Snowdogg's are quite up to par with them...


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Those are great trucks. We have 2 5500s 2wd, only one plowing, they have no problem in the snow if you have enough weight in them which is great. Not only that but on my 2005, which is my oldest, I have 126,000 miles on the brakes. It's truly insane, the only thing I've done was an alternator.


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

I just picked up a ex municipal gmc 5500 that i couldn't pass up with a vbox spreader as well as a 9ft western blade. I can't wait to use the truck but feel like i'm going backwards since my other trucks that I have are either blizzard 8610's or have boss vplows on them


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

LunchBox;1129311 said:


> Those are great trucks. We have 2 5500s 2wd, only one plowing, they have no problem in the snow if you have enough weight in them which is great. Not only that but on my 2005, which is my oldest, I have 126,000 miles on the brakes. It's truly insane, the only thing I've done was an alternator.


Seriously??? My buddy's 4500 needed all 4 brakes and rotors at 38,000. When he pulled it apart he had to replace one of the front calibers because the brakes wore out so bad they ruined it.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good! Should plow/salt like a champ!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

more pics with the plow


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Mike S;1129468 said:


> more pics with the plow


That is ungodly sweet! I love the way that looks....good choice... gosh I'm envious now lol


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

DaytonBioLawns;1129470 said:


> That is ungodly sweet! I love the way that looks....good choice... gosh I'm envious now lol


Thanks! It does look really cool! Evey one has been stopping buy and looking at the setup. Lots of compliments today!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

That set-up looks amazing, congradulations!


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

You said that truck has the side dump option right? 

Polish that blade up till it looks like a mirror, throw some strobes and it, and pimp it down the road with the bed tilted sideways. You'd win some low rider competitions that way  

looks good


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks great Mike! Make sure you let us know how that blade works out! What did you decide on your spreader? I just got my SP-2200 finished. I think I would stick with the Sp-2400 next time. Check out my response under Snow Ex.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

BillyRgn;1129369 said:


> Seriously??? My buddy's 4500 needed all 4 brakes and rotors at 38,000. When he pulled it apart he had to replace one of the front calibers because the brakes wore out so bad they ruined it.


Wow. All of ours are service truck and completely loaded. So we're always heavy. But wow 38 compared to 126ish is a big difference


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine has about 45K miles on it, just got new rear calipers, pads and discs because the pistons corroded through! drained all fluid jammed the caliper and damaged the rotors.
New pads on all 4 corners at 40K miles.

We will take the brakes off twice per year from now on to ensure all is OK.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

ff610;1129879 said:


> Looks great Mike! Make sure you let us know how that blade works out! What did you decide on your spreader? I just got my SP-2200 finished. I think I would stick with the Sp-2400 next time. Check out my response under Snow Ex.


For now im going to stick with the 2400. I really dont like how its built though. 2 seasons on it and the auger had three cracks on it and the frame that holds the baffels was stress cracked in two spots. Had to weld all that crap back up and its just stupid how they have the cover screwed on. The two allen screws are so junked up I cant get them out. Got a buyers vibrator on it now! I just cant get over for the money that is spent on snow ex stuff you can get other brands that have stainless steel parts for same or less cost. I dont like how the caulk they used to seal the mold is starting to go so the molded part that has foam in it holds water. Caulk, plastic, foam, and mild steal wow spared no expense on this one! LOL! Like I said before this is the last Snow ex product for me. I really want to go back to salt dogg but I dont think much of the replacement tailgate spreader for it and the big hoppers would be a pain to load and unload by my self. So Sp2400 one more year.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1129524 said:


> That set-up looks amazing, congradulations!


Thanks! I will post more pics when the spreader gets on there.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Spreader is done! I called my local Snow Ex dealer yesturday to get the mount for the sp2400 and did not hear back from them so I threw one together. They called this afternoon almost two days later. To late made one.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh ya this is my favorite part that is on the snow ex!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Update on the truck! The side dump has been awsome for dumping out the left over salt to put back in storage! The snow ex spreader has fail twice already in one week. First it was the controler that was $900..... Next was the spiner motor. I didnt even look up the price on that so it got another buyers product put on it! LOL! A few mods and it went on really nice. My snow ex is slowly turning into a Salt Dogg! One more part and its a buyers, now all i have to do is peel the snow ex sticker off the back and slam the dogg on the back of it. LOL!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats a nice mount you made for the spreader. too bad the spreader has given you problems. Was it new or used?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Jelinek61;1149537 said:


> Thats a nice mount you made for the spreader. too bad the spreader has given you problems. Was it new or used?


It was brand new. Ive never had any luck with snow ex though. The Snowex/Buyers spreader worked really good the past three days!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice looking setup... if you have any traction issues, look into onspot chains. we run them on our newer fire trucks.. they are great, chains at the flip of a switch 

have a great season


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

theonlybull;1153638 said:


> nice looking setup... if you have any traction issues, look into onspot chains. we run them on our newer fire trucks.. they are great, chains at the flip of a switch
> 
> have a great season


The township we live in has them on all of there trucks and they are very nice! I thought about getting a good old set of chains for it but after this week I dont think I will need them. I took the truck and helped the backhoes do some heavy hawging and it did really well, better then my 04 3500 4x4 dmax dump! I would have never thought it would do that better. I also really like the Snow Dogg! When we where opening up drive lanes the 11 foot wide pass was awsome!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice set-up mike .......congrats


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

nicksplowing;1159415 said:


> very nice set-up mike .......congrats


Thanks! Im installing lights all over it this weekend. Two flood work lights, Two LED flood lights for the back of the truck, Two LED strobes for the grill, and a LED light bar for top of the cab protector.


----------

